# Where ca someone go to look at other peoples goat houses?



## funonahonda (May 2, 2010)

Is there a website where we can go to look at other goat house to get some ideas on building ours? Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Where ca someone go to look at other peoples goat houses*

Is this what you are seeking, here is a Goat spot link.... :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=47&t=14231&p=182467&hilit=houses#p182467


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Where ca someone go to look at other peoples goat houses*

I really like the cattle panel houses. We are planning to make some of them on the new place. We also use pallets to build run in sheds. 

Gina


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Where ca someone go to look at other peoples goat houses*

Ok, I posted to this and not it is gone. LOL

Here is a link that might help?
http://www.motesclearcreekfarms.com/asp ... r-tarp.asp


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Where ca someone go to look at other peoples goat houses*



> Ok, I posted to this and not it is gone. LOL


Are you sure... it wasn't the topic below that you thought was this topic...LOL
I don't see that it was deleted... :shrug: :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=47&t=14231&p=182467&hilit=houses#p182467


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Where ca someone go to look at other peoples goat houses*

We are building a 16'x12' shed for our girls using pallets for the frame. Here is a thread I started about it, and I have added info on what we plan to use to finish it.
viewtopic.php?f=23&t=14832&p=185156#p185156

Pallets are free, and you can get them from feed stores if you ask and tell them what you are using them for then usually they are really nice about giving them away opposed to trying to sell them <many people collect pallets to fix and resell so some places want to charge for the pallets because of this>.

You can build run in shed with them, and cover them with a thick tarp. We are going to build run in shed's doing this especially when we get a buck. You can get extra pallets and pull the boards off, nail them over the spaces in the boards you plan to use to keep wind/rain from blowing in the sides.

Our temporary shelter for our does is next to our permanent shed. I wish it wasn't dark or I'd take a picture. I put 2 pallets on each side, lined them up end per end, and put 2 longer pallets across the top, so a total of 6 pallets <sorry I am not great at explaining this!>. Since it's temporary I didn't use nails to hold it together, but it's standing very firm on it's own. I put a tarp over the top, and put pieces of wood over it to keep it from blowing around/coming off.

I hope you find what your looking for, and remember pallets are FREE and can be of great use! We saved SO MUCH $$$ using them for our frame!


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Where ca someone go to look at other peoples goat houses*

I made a cattle panel shelter once. It lasted less than a week before they had it pounded down. I like pallet shelters better.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Where ca someone go to look at other peoples goat houses*

Check out the tiki hut goat house on doubledurangofarm.com It's so cute. I love the surfboards too. Now to get some bamboo....

Gina


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Where ca someone go to look at other peoples goat houses*

i'll take some pictures of mine they're pretty sturdy and work well for our seasonal wet/dry


----------

